# Handy aus vertrag verkaufen



## QSR123 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hi liebe Community,

ich habe eine frage: 
Ich möchte mir einen neuen Handyvertrag holen, aber da mein "altes" Handy noch gut funktioniert möchte ich das Handy, das bei einem Vertrag dabei wäre verkaufen. Geht das so einfach? Hat der Käufer dann Garantie über den Hersteller obwohl er keinen richtigen Kaufbeleg hat?

Danke schon mal für alle Antworten!


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Oktober 2014)

Jipp, ist kein Problem.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenne das nur aus Uraltverträgen das das neue Handy auch an dem Anbieter gekoppelt ist und das es ein Wasserzeichen hat.
Denoch würde ich Dir davon abraten.
Ein neuer Vertrag ohne Handy ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## norse (7. Oktober 2014)

Verkaufen kannst du es ohne probleme, handy wird halt noch die anbietersperre haben, dh. Es kann nur mit einer sim karte von diesem anbieter betrieben werden.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Oktober 2014)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur aus Uraltverträgen das das neue Handy auch an dem Anbieter gekoppelt ist und das es ein Wasserzeichen hat.
> Denoch würde ich Dir davon abraten.
> Ein neuer Vertrag ohne Handy ist deutlich günstiger.



Auch viele neue Handys / Smart Phone's sind vom Anbieter gelockt. Diese kann man mit einem Anruf freischalten lassen. Also wenn der TE einen neuen Vertrag mit neuem Handy haben möchte, kann er daa alte einfach verkaufen.  Jedoch ist bei einem neuen Vertrag nicht zwangsläufig ein neues Handy dabei. Die Anbieter drehen einem das aber gern an.

LG EDDIE


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Oktober 2014)

kannst du machen, durch den vertrag erwirbst du im grunde das handy durch monatliche zahlungen mit, sprich 15€ die karte 15€ das handy, das handy ist wie immer am ende deins, also ist es egal wie du es mit dem handy machst, hauptsache du zahlst gepflegt die rechnung.


----------



## QSR123 (7. Oktober 2014)

ok, und wenn dann bei dem Käufer ein Garantiefall auftritt?
Das ist dann ganz normal über den Hersteller?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Oktober 2014)

Du musst eine Abtretungserklärung für den potenziellen Käufer schreiben! Dann kann er die Garantie auch in Anspruch nehmen. 
Im Grunde handelt es sich hier um einen Privatverkauf bei welchem du dem Käufer keine Rechtsansprüche übergeben musst. 

http://www.lmdfdg.at/?q=garantie+abtretungserkl%C3%A4rung+vorlage

LG EDDIE


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Oktober 2014)

hmm soweit ich weis gilt die garantie nur für dich, würde es im ebay ohne garantie verkaufen, oder privat, bei privat hast du halt den vorteil, das der jenige dem es defekt läuft, zur dir kommen kann und du zum laden gehen kannst als wäre es dir selbst defekt gelaufen. 

privat, meine ich freunde oder familie.


ich weis es aber nicht genau, aber der user über mir könnte recht haben.


----------



## yingtao (7. Oktober 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> kannst du machen, durch den vertrag erwirbst du im grunde das handy durch monatliche zahlungen mit, sprich 15€ die karte 15€ das handy, das handy ist wie immer am ende deins, also ist es egal wie du es mit dem handy machst, hauptsache du zahlst gepflegt die rechnung.


 
Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Bei Vodafone, O2 und auch Mobilcom Debitel stand in den Verträgen die die mir andrehen wollten dass das Handy nur gemietet wird und nach Ablauf des Vertrags an den Anbieter zurückgegeben werden muss oder für den Restwert gekauft werden kann. Hatte aus dem Grund damals meinen Vertrag bei Mobilcom Debitel gekündigt und da Vodafone und O2 mir auch nur eine Handymiete angeboten haben (weiß nicht wie das bei den teureren Verträgen ist) habe ich jetzt Pre-paid und das Handy so gekauft. Meine Kollegin die nen Vertrag bei Vodafone hat, hat auch im Vertrag stehen dass das Handy nur gemietet ist und musste ihr altes HTC bei Vertragsverlängerung an Vodafone zurückgeben und die bezahlt rund 40€ pro Monat. Bei Debitel war sogar die Simkarte nur gemietet und musste die im Laden zurückgeben oder 10€ bezahlen.

Am besten mal das Kleingedruckte im Vertrag lesen und den Typen im Laden fragen wie das genau ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Oktober 2014)

also ich und meine frau mussten noch nie handys zurück geben.

bei ablauf, neuen vertrag  und neues handy. aus fertig.


----------



## Atothedrian (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab selbst schon über Ebay Kleinanzeigen Handys gekauft und verkauft. Klar muss man auf Sachen wie Entlock und Rechnung achten, aber zumindest bei Nokiaund Apple ist die Garantie kein Problem. Die sehen anhand der Seriennummer ob das Gerät Garantie hat und gut ist.


----------



## Nowo21 (7. Oktober 2014)

Im Vertragt steht es normalerweise genau drin ob es Sim Lock frei ist und ob es gekauft ist. Wenn was unsicher ist einfach nachfragen beim Anbieter! Da es ein Privat verkauf ist, hat der Käufer auch kein Garantie Ansprüche gegen dich! Da aber bei uns die 2 Jahre Hersteller Garantie gilt kann jetzt der Käufer die Garantie dieregt beim Hersteller gelten machen. Daher am bersten den Lieferschein vom Handy mitgeben, dann hat er was in der Hand!


----------



## Atothedrian (7. Oktober 2014)

Nowo21 schrieb:


> Da aber bei uns die 2 Jahre Hersteller Garantie gilt


 
Garantie kann auch weniger oder mehr sein  Was bei uns allgemein gilt ist die Gewährleistung gegenüber den Händler .


----------

